

Your publisher freedom doesn't exist - bnb
http://methodjs.com/your-publisher-freedom-doesnt-exist/

======
xerophtye
I really do not want to be negative, but the text background behind the
scrolling text is a huge inconvenience. Big enough to convince me not to read
it.

~~~
lukifer
It fades out completely if you keep scrolling.

~~~
josephlord
If you permit the scripts with NoScript. It is broken when JS is disabled.

On topic, basically agree with the post and npm that requesting a new name is
reasonable. Not sure there is much worth discussing.

------
zimbatm
The author is missed the point I think. The worry most readers might have is
regarding to how things have been handled by Isaac. Does it represent a shift
in behavior now that npm is privately owned ?

Isaac could have handled the situation more gracefully by giving the author
appropriate time to rename the project and maybe discuss with him if npm-
client or another descriptive name for the project was possible.

